# Shedding for a show....doesn't it figure



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL! This seems to happen to me alot also! I think they know


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the secret is to NOT let them see you process the entry....


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> the secret is to NOT let them see you process the entry....


 
that is to funny!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've found it's tru in obedience, too. They see you hit the "enter" key (online entries!) they forget everything they ever knew.
I have to sneak onto the computer in the wee hours of the morning, quiet as can be...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've found it's tru in obedience, too. They see you hit the "enter" key (online entries!) they forget everything they ever knew.
> I have to sneak onto the computer in the wee hours of the morning, quiet as can be...


Barb, you crack me up!!


----------

